
Show HN: Soccer Buzz – Football News Aggregator - zidane2000
https://soccerbuzz.me
======
bob_theslob646
Reddit.com/r/soccer is also great.

Not sure if I am a fan of the aggregatation, but will try it out.

Thanks for sharing.

